# Martin the Patterdale - 2? years old!



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Martin the Patterdale - 2? years old!



*His Story:* Martin was found stray in winter.

*Salient points: * Martin is a Patterdale. He has keen hunt instincts and out on a walk he is 'at work'. Found stray, but neutered which denotes 1)caring past owners, or 2) owners trying to dampen terrierness, or 3) been through rescue in the past. Good health and quite young. Loves to play with toys and 'kills soft toys'. Unassessed in domestic setting.

*Advert:* Martin is a slender whippet type Patterdale. Smooth coated and 'lythe'. He adores to be out and does the little terrier nips if a dog gets "too close too soon", but falls into walking alongside other dogs well. He isnt reactive to dogs. He is a tender soul and enjoys company. He tolerates other dogs either side of his kennel. His confidence will reflect his "lead" manager. Martin is still in assessment.

Martin is quite a character and everyone is endeared to him. He has the aloofness which comes with many terriers. We cant wait to see him settled within a family and having a good life. He needs awareness when out on walks so he is retained on an extender and so is safe. He will settle well with dogs as long as he feels in control and know You are. So we are looking for a home who can love him and watch him take up his new life with admiration of his change of occupation into treasured pet.

"Please note that this dog is currently in kennels and is also available for foster until a 'forever' home is found".

Please visit our FORUM to see this dogs individual thread, find out more about them and follow their progress  Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Martin Patterdale ?2 years Gatwick (N) Kennels

If you are interested in re-homing please visit our website Rescue Remedies - Our Dogs and complete our online homing questionnaire so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Martin really is such a stunning looking boy & the moments you connect with him are magic! Presumably something in his past has meant he is quite obsessive about carrying 'things - it seems to make him feel more comfortable. I am sure with some understanding & some work he could be ... who knows... flyball champion?


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Martin especially enjoyed the stream yesterday....


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Martins kennel ...

Martin wasn't troubled by the heat today so we had a lovely long walk...
v


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

A little fun in the sun with Martin....

where's my ice cream?


----------



## lauz_1982 (Dec 14, 2009)

Awwww he's such a cutie! I hope he finds his forever home soon. With a face like that he'll find someone soon. I had to look at your post as I misread the ? for a 7 (think I need glasses) and thought your post said Martin the Patterdale - 27 years old!!! lol! Good luck Martin on your hunt for a new home!

Laura


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

A spot of fishing with Martin today....we caught a giant twig!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from one of our volunteer kennel walkers:

"Fabulous walk with Martin, we had a good skip around & ended up in the stream again. Martin fished out a new toy - at first glance alarmingly similar to a hand grenade! That's my adrenaline rush for the week"!


----------



## Liberty (Jun 11, 2010)

I have a Patterdale and she is the most wonderful intelligent dog.. Good luck Martin


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Martin you are a terrier lovers dream ... full of curiosity and alertness,, oh that working mind.

A little bit of lead play but so clearly the delight of being out and about and yes lots of cuddles. Never damages the lead. Martin walked along side Poppy [other rescue dog] and wasn't really aware of her; more aware of this opportunity to play and relate to his handler. 
Here he is with Jackie who came to help out today.



*Martin is available for foster until his forever home comes along.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Lynne:

Martin had a wonderful walk today with Deefa and Chris. A hot summers day and I let him play, which can involve running with glee with his lead in his mouth, a little tugging but then back to prancing. Oh how he enjoyed his walk; paddle in the steam and company. The last picture is how he behaves when he gets back in his kennel placing something in front of you and inviting you to pick it up and throw. Martin is now ready for his family. As you know I love him sooooo much!






*Martin would benefit from a foster home until his forever home is found!*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Lynne took Martin out of kennels for a walk yesterday:

Martin what a wonderful walk we had today so happy, happy, happy!


A little break for some forestry

..then back on the walk...


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Martin could have done with a Martini the other day...it was hot and just right for some refreshment. He had to make do with accompanying Frank and wading through the stream to his heart's content. He is settled with other dogs now and even went to say 'hello' to a cat and then walked away.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Gorgeous as ever


Lovely walk in the sunshine


Took a ball for him which he carried all the way.. but did drop it.. sometimes 


All smiles as usual from Martin


See that tail wag!


*Martin is currently in boarding kennels and waiting for a foster or forever home.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

If you need cheering up then go and see Martin ...

One of our kennel walkers thinks his energy is infectious!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

At last! Charlie managed to get a photo of Martin Snorkelling!



Fun as always


Such joy yesterday to see Martin playing, laughing and delighting in cuddles.


*Martin has been waiting in boarding kennels for his forever home to come along for some considerable time now - are you able to offer him a foster home and a break from kennel life?*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Fun ...


Gorgeous ...


Why am I still in kennels?


*Are you able to offer Martin a foster or forever home?*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Martin has been with us in rescue since February this year. He could really do with a break from boarding kennels so if you are able to foster him, even for a short while, please get in touch!

No matter what photo is taken of Martin you can only see Patterdale Perfection...he is the perfect Pattie!




Lovely walk with Stanley yesterday..follow the leader!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, Martin has found his forever home! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Liberty (Jun 11, 2010)

Soooooo happy to hear this been keeping up to date with Martin looks so like our Patterdale Mouse they really are amazing dogs


----------

